# Fleas, Fleas & more Fleas



## SMARTY

We went to friends on Saturday, spent the day and had a wonderful time. The dogs were playing in the back yard near the woods, Smarty and 2 Poodles when my friend said I hope all the fleas are gone from the hunting dogs that were in the pen last year. I didn't think much about it, BUT GUESS WHAT? We had hundreds of fleas. I check, her Frontline was 3 weeks ago and surely they would be dead in a day or 2. Saturday night, the first night, I ran my hand through her coat and almost fainted, she was covered with tiny fleas!!!!!!! I flea combed at least 100 and down the drain they went. She scratched all night. Sunday a good bath, picked through her coat got at least another 100+, checked the Frontline website and it said 18 hours. Went to store and bought Adams flea spray. Someone said not a good idea with Frontline, so no go. OK time is almost up they will die soon. NO LUCK, she scratched all Sunday night. Today, Monday, I got another 20 or so with the comb. Called Exterminators, they came. She now runs when she I get near her, but she has not scratched in the last couple of hours.

From what I have read and seen not sure how long Frontline will work. I know it interupts the life cycle but how long do they live. Their had not been a dog near these pens in a year!!!!!! I haven't spoken to our friend, she is probably having a harder time with Poodle coats.


----------



## EMarie

Just for everyones knowledge...If you find your dog covered in fleas...Dawn kitchen soap kills them pretty well. I have had to use it in a emergency when people bring dogs to be groomed to my house...I DON'T need fleas in my house. Yeah...frontline is not working as great as it used to but if you have to also remember that it is a killing agent and not a repelant. But the dawn soap will help a lot...I always condition afterwords because the dawn can dry their coat out...
Here is to keeping the youngins flea free!!!

Erin


----------



## SMARTY

Thanks Erin, I have looked and picked until I feel like a bad mama. One more day of this and I will be buying the Dawn.


----------



## marjrc

UGH! I shudder just thinking about it and YOU have to live with it!! Poor you, poor Smarty!! 

I would totally freak out if we had fleas in the house! We use Revolution, but not sure if they'd catch and kill the fleas or just prevent them from having babies. eeeeeewwwwwwww! 

I didn't know about Dawn - great advice, Erin. Thanks! 

Good luck, Sandi.


----------



## vettech

Lots of people are complaining at the clinic where I work that Frontline is not working like it has in the past. We are advising them to try Advantage. It does just fleas, and seems to work well. It's worth a try.


----------



## SMARTY

I never dreamed you could bring home this many fleas. The fact that the dogs were there before my friends moved in a year ago really blows my mind. Still wondering how long fleas can leave without a blood source. 

I only found two tonight so hopefully we are just about over this.


----------



## Leeann

Oh Sandi, I'm itching all over just reading this. Poor Smarty, dont worry little girl mommy is just trying to take care of you.


----------



## SMARTY

Leeann, I itch all the time now. 

We had great improvement this morning, only 2 fleas. I really do understand how Frontline works with is experience. I have not seen fleas that seem to be affected at all. I am using a Q tip soaked in Adams flea spray when I find one. At least I can comb her entire coat with a flea comb, a tangle or matt would not have the nerve to show up now.


----------



## Laurief

Sandi, I remember when my cats brought fleas home from the vets office. I had an exterminator come in (TWICE- just to be sure) and had them flea dipped at the vets while the exterminator was there. They can get into your carpets and breed - did you have someone come in and bomb the house??


----------



## havahav

I visited my parents in Florida a few years ago. I brought Sophie (shihtzu mix) with, she was 6 months old. After a few days I noticed her scratching and sure enough she had fleas! I freaked out. My mother then told me their cat had them but she treated her and bombed the codo. I didn't know if Sophie picked them up outside or in the condo. But I bathed her, combed with flea comb and still could not rid her of them. I did not want to bring her home with them. Then my mom told me of Capstar http://www.capstar.novartis.us/dog/en/label.shtml . I went to the nearest Vet a day before our return and got some. I gave it to her just after her last potty break at the airport. It works fast! When we got home I bathed her again and combed and that was the end of her fleas! She did not have any adverse reaction from it and I would use it again if I had too.

Paula


----------



## Laurief

Paula, you are right, I forgot about the Capstar. I have some but have not had to use it yet. I do hear that it works great. The only problem is that it will get rid of the fleas on the dog, but if the house (carpet, linens etc) are already infested, then the dog is just gonna get them again. 
If you think they are in the house - suggest :boom: bombing the house!!!


----------



## irnfit

Yikes. I hate fleas. I have only had one problem and that was years ago. I have been very lucky so far. The capstar should work. But you have to clean carpets, bedding, etc. because they don't only need doggy blood to reproduce. The will look for anything warm blooded, meaning you.


----------



## havahav

That is exactely why I did not want to bring the Florida fleas to my house! That is alot of work and I would always wonder if I killed them all! 

Paula


----------



## SMARTY

Our exterminators bombed everything yesterday including my car with a killer and pre-emergent. I maybe ought to have waited but could not stand the thought of them in my house. Smarty doesn’t want scratch in front of me for fear I am coming after her with a flea comb.

The vet’s staff mentioned Capstar but I am so reluctant to use internal insecticides. I do worry about long range effects or reactions. At this point I hope they are under control.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Sandy my vet recommended Frontline spray in between monthly treatments. That has worked really well for us. My hubby is allergic to fleas & i hope that never happens to us.


----------



## Gableshavs

There is a pill called Capstar (not sure of the spelling) which I am told begins to kill fleas and ticks in 30 minutes, here's a quote from the website:

"Capstar rapid treatment of fleas on cats and dogs Capstar (nitenpyram) is a once a day medication approved for use in the treatment of flea infestations on dogs and puppies, cats and kittens 4 weeks of age or older and at least 2 pounds of body weight. 


Capstar is safe to use in pregnant or breeding animals. Capstar is fast acting. Capstar begins to kill adult fleas on the pet within 30 minutes and the effect lasts for 24 hours. Pets may scratch as a result of the fleas dying. It is not a reaction to the medication itself. There are no known drug or food interactions. Capstar treats the pet only. To properly control fleas all pets must be treated and the outside and inside environments also need to be treated to prevent a reoccurrence."

I'm not sure how the Havanese breed reacts to this medication. Once I rescued two dogs and they were covered in ticks, now nothing is worse than getting rid of ticks. I have heard that Borax works great in killing flea eggs in the carpets and around the walls. 

The problem is that only takes one flea to begin an infestation, in Miami we deal with that constantly. I have the yard sprayed every other month and our fleas are now under control. We also use frontline every month because Marya brought ticks home from the dog shows when she was out with a handler. I had to spray the house and the yard and it was a nightmare getting rid of those disgusting ticks. Also, it's really difficult to use a flea comb on a Havanese in show coat without destroying that beautiful hair we work months trying to grow.
Paula


----------



## Havtahava

Oh yuck! I hate fleas. Both of my neighbors have dogs and one does not take care of his, so she gets flea-laden every summer and lays by the fence. I have to keep my dogs treated with Frontline all summer, and treat the fenceline of the yard too. I also use diamataceous earth in the dirt all around the fence, which is unattractive (looks like baby powder), but it helps. You can use DE in the house in your carpet too. Karen (Aviva Havanese) has some great instructions on how to do that. It's hard work, but keeps you from needing to use pesticides in your home.

Sandi, your diligence is amazing! I hope you are soon rewarded with all the fleas gone from Smarty and your home.


----------



## SMARTY

Thanks everyone. I don't know about show coat but Smarty has alot of hair, and I go through every strand with a flea comb now. I am using a lot of spray on conditioner to help. She hasn't scratched in the last couple of hours. 

I am so bad, I have not called or sent these friends a thank you card for the lovely day and their hospitality. I'm going to the pet store to see if they have something with a flea on it.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

My vet in Florida told me of a homemade chemical free powder to put in my yard & home for fleas. It was a mixture of diatomaceous earth & Borax powder. I NEVER had a flea issue with my Poms in FL or in VA. I only had to use it a few times over many years.


----------



## Havtahava

Shannon, do you have the ratio for the mix? I have both those products right here.


----------



## Leslie

Don't know about making it yourself but, we used Fleabusters and it works very well. I don't like filling my home w/toxins by "bombing" the fleas. This is all natural and it's guaranteed to last for a year.

"Fleabusters, a natural alternative to pesticides. Control pet fleas, with chemical free flea control treatment so you can kill dog fleas and cat fleas."

www.fleabuster.com


----------



## David

I am using Advantage Multi 10 on Sally. It is effecive against heartworm, ear mites, common fleas, mange mites as well as intestinal worms. We live out in "the woods" and she hasn't picked up any fleas yet...that I am aware of.

David


----------



## Havtahava

Leslie, I wonder if they are just selling DE. DE is also a mechanical killer, instead of chemical.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Kimberly, its a 50/50 mix & put it in your carpets & under couch cushions with a stiff brush/broom & let sit a few days then vacuum. Do this a few times & it should last a long time. Now i hear Borax can harm plants/soil, so you may not want to put that in the yard(dia.earth is ok) but in FL. i didnt have any plants so it didnt matter.

It says 'diatomaceous earth is made up of the fossil shells of single celled algae called diatoms. The shells are chemically and physically like ground-up glass. Diatomaceous earth kills only flea larvae. The larvae are scratched by sharp edges, lose body moisture, and die from desiccation.'

The Borax causes the fleas to dehydrate & die!!


----------



## Leslie

Havtahava said:


> Leslie, I wonder if they are just selling DE. DE is also a mechanical killer, instead of chemical.


I was under the impression it is DE and boric acid. Not positive, tho...


----------



## SMARTY

Hold it........What is a "mechanical" killer?


----------



## lfung5

Yikes! That had to have freaked you out! My guys were itching a month ago and I was afraid it was fleas. It turned out it wasn't but it still gave me the willy's. 
I switched from frontline to K-9 advantix. I thought that's what was causing them to itch, but I was wrong. It repels ticks, and fleas. It has been 2 months on it and so far so good! It lasts a month, but when I bathe them I have to make sure the shampoo is mild.


----------



## SMARTY

Linda, I have been freaked out since Saturday night. She almost never scratches. I haven't been home since noon, so I'll check her again when I get home. Her skin is probably raw from me combing it.


----------



## Havtahava

Sandi, a "mechanical killer" means that it kills the insect by harming their outer body. In this case, it scrapes/cuts them up and dehydrates them. You can put it on your flesh and it probably won't bother you. If you handle it a lot, it may make your hands feel dry.

Shannon & Leslie, thanks for the additional info!


----------



## whitBmom

Yikes - how awful - those fleas are pesky!! Eeeewww, I hope you get all those nasty buggers!!


----------



## SMARTY

Kimberly, I'm not at all sure I would prefer that the the chemical.


----------



## Rita

UGH Sandi. How awful!!!!!!!!! You are doing better than me. I probably wouldn't be living in my house because it would have me itching so bad.

I am sure you are sending your friend a lovely present for not telling you before hand about the flea problem. Maybe a giant stuffed cockroach. LOL
Really did you tell your friend? I am surprised she hasn't had a problem with them investing her family or house. YUCK......


----------



## SMARTY

Rita, my friend did mention the fleas but I was not worried my baby is on Frontline, what a joke. Her Standard Poodles are beautiful, a matched pair of apricots, both Am Champions and one with an OB title. I know she had no idea that the fleas were that bad or would affect Smarty so bad. I haven’t said anything until I can laugh about it because I know it will embarrass her. BUT I’m still looking for a card with Fleas on it. Also I never saw her dogs scratch the whole day.


----------



## Rita

SMARTY said:


> I haven't said anything until I can laugh about it because I know it will embarrass her. BUT I'm still looking for a card with Fleas on it.


Yeah I guess I would be embarrassed too. I like the card idea. You can make one up on the computer. On the front you can put good friends share everything with each other. Inside put a bunch of fleas. LOL I am sure once you stop itching you can have a laugh about it over a bottle of wine.


----------



## SMARTY

This one will take a case of wine. But tonight I did not find any fleas on her and my DH said he had not seen her itch at all. Keeping my flea combs crossed.


----------



## SMARTY

:clap2: :cheer2: :clap2: :cheer2: :grouphug: Thanks everyone for sharing, it is Wednesday morning no fleas found, no flea dirt found.


----------



## Laurief

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: 

NO FLEAS - YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

SMARTY said:


> . BUT I'm still looking for a card with Fleas on it.


Sorry Sandi, this is the only one i could find so far! You could give it for Christmas!


----------



## Rita

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lets open the wine. Its 5 o'clock somewhere. LOLarty: :whoo: :cheer2:


----------



## irnfit

Sandi, I'm so glad for you and Smarty. Now we can all stop itching. 
A few weeks ago, Shelby was scratching her ears and behind them. My first thought was fleas, then ear mites. When I looked at them, the ear hair had matted and I guess it was just annoying here. So I cut it out. It was funny, because it was the same on both ears. So far with 3 cats and 2 dogs I count myself very lucky to be flealess.


----------



## Paige

Sandi, I'm so happy for you and Smarty. 

I can't imagine what a mess this has been for both of you.


----------



## Laurief

OK - get the wine, it's at least close to 5pm here !! Cant imagine having the infestion!! Glad so far today is clean!


----------



## Missy

yeah no fleas!!! I have been scratching too.


----------



## maryam187

Dear Goodness, Pablo has Fleas! YIKES, I'm so grossed out! He doesn't have too many I believe. We removed 4-5 and I see at least 2, but that seems to be it. I don't see a lot of dirt either, what I see I remove. We applied some Frontline Plus and my Breeder recommended to use the Borax for the carpet. 
My question: *what do I do with his crate, ex-pen lining, blankets, stuffed animal, towels, our clothes, sherpa bag, pet beds, kitchen/bathroom floor, etc.????? Please help soon, I'm itchy all over!*


----------



## Thumper

Maryam...:grouphug: Bummer! 

That is NOT the houseguest any of us want for Thanksgiving, ACK! I have no ideas on fleas (hopefully you found some suggested already on this thread and/or others) But I would wash/spray EVERYTHING with something and keep looking diligently for fleas on Pablo for the next few days to make sure no new eggs hatched (gagg!)

I'd use a flea comb..wash everything, and buy some spray or powder probably (?) and freak out a bit..oh, man..that stinks!
Kara


----------



## pjewel

Maryam,

Milo brought me the gift of fleas a couple of months ago. I had never seen or experienced a flea before that. I was not only grossed out, the d*&% things bit the hell out of me. I too applied frontline and I washed everything he'd come in contact with in hot water. For the next several days I washed the linens every day and deep vacuumed my carpets every day. Because we caught it in the very beginning, that took care of it. I never (poo, poo, poo) saw another flea after that. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Tom King

Our vet says that around here the fleas have gotten resistant to Frontline. Our dog yards are regularly mowed short and blown out with an 11 hp blower on wheels. I do spray around the outside of the yards but not inside. So far it's working. The farm dogs and cats still get Frontline and so far it's working for them.


----------



## mckennasedona

Wash any and all washable surfaces and any rugs etc. If you have carpeting, vacuum thoroughly and then throw away the vacuum bag. That's for starters. 

I feel for you and for Pablo. One of our previous dogs had fleas and it was miserable.


----------



## maryam187

Thank you guys!
Pablo is scratching a lot less and I've been able to grab one of the 2 fleas that I saw. It was moving much slower and that made it more doable to catch it, irgh! Maybe that means that the Frontline Plus is working...God knows fleas are one of the reasons I was scared of getting a dog and here you go...ewww!
Geri, neither me nor my DH had seen a flea before, I discovered a 'bug' yesterday that I was unable to catch in between his fur. He kept scratching and I decided to bathe him today, hoping we could 'drown the bug'. Well, when we rinsed him off, the 'bug' got washed out and DH&I were having a little party. Next thing you know, DH is holding Pablo in his towel and discovers another one...and another one...oh my Gosh. I was ready to cry, I would have loved to put EVERYTHING incl. Pablo, ourselves, carpet, beds, etc in the washer on hot and poor a whole bottle of bleach in there!
I think/hope we caught it quite early too, cause there were definitely less than 10 visible. But his crate bed is full of dirt, gosh I'm itching again! 
Since we didn'y have a broom I ended up rubbing the Borax in the carpet with a handscrub/brush (?), I felt like Snow White, punished and on my knees.
And all this right before the busy holidays, phew!
Kara, my Breeder said NOT to use any sprays, powders, shampoos, cause not only has she tried them all out (w/o success) but also they are quite toxic.
At least ONE good thing for today: Pablo has consistently been using his pad/paper today with me telling/showing him where to potty+command. I think that saved him from landing in the washer, LOL.


----------



## Lina

Tom, my vet said the same thing. He said to switch to Advantix once my Frontline is done as many people have noticed that Frontline has stopped working.


----------



## maryam187

Yeah, my Breeder said to use Advantix too, but only once Pablo is old/heavy enough, so probably more around spring time.


----------



## maryam187

Oh and I used the flea comb with NO success whatsoever. But it made his coat very soft, nice side effect for the Fleas to live in a cozy home, burgh!


----------



## Havtahava

Many, many years ago, our cat had fleas and we asked a groomer for tips. She said to make sure that we did a lot of soapy lather around his anus and all around his ears, and around his muzzle (being careful to keep the soap away from his nose and eyes) before we even got the rest of his body wet. Fleas will go inside the ears & any folds they can find to excape when the dog gets wet. (Also, water only paralyzes them momentarily.) Then we would soap up the whole body and let it sit on the cat for a while before rinsing. Of course, he was miserable, but he was young and we could control him. There is no way we could attempt that with him now. He'd freak out big time!

Pablo is probably too young for flea shampoo, but you can check them out at the pet store if you continue to have problems down the road.


----------



## Thumper

Gosh, no powders or sprays? I'm surprised there isn't anything 'non' toxic that works??  I would go NUTS over it! I am really grossed out by stuff like that, lol.

Did you say your breeder has 17 dogs? She is bound to know something that works safely?

I also treat my yard (well, pay the gardeners too! lol) I know you said you lived in a apt or condo, but maybe you could have your DH treat the area where you end up taking Pablo too, if the community doesn't already do it? I'd ask if there are many pets in your community.

I think fleas are my worst fear, those and mites...and lice! icckk!

Kara


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Lina said:


> Tom, my vet said the same thing. He said to switch to Advantix once my Frontline is done as many people have noticed that Frontline has stopped working.


This is a little scary. Could it be we'll see super fleas in the future? Impervious to the methods we use today to eliminate them? Good grief I hope not.

My sister recently bought a Toy Fox Terrier and, within a couple of weeks of bringing him home, she had a flea problem. He was on Frontline, too, but it wasn't working.

What about using diatemaceous earth? Food grade for indoor use?

Wanda


----------



## maryam187

Kara, 
I studied medicine, but in Germany as well as for my American boards I totally skipped the Parasite lessons because I get nightmares from that stuff. Thank God, when I started pulling those bugs out, I had no idea they were FLEAS! But once I saw one jump off my finger I knew I was ready to die...
I found a few 2-3 dead fleas on carpet free areas, so I guess (more hope and pray) that the Frontline is working!!! Also he's not itching anymore, almost. *Sigh*
*Is it possible that he's still itchy from former bites???*

Wanda, 
earlier in this thread people recommended using diatemaceous earth+borax (50:50). My Breeder only mentioned borax and that Frontline seems to have become less effective on the East Coast, therefore she recommends Advantix for dogs at the appropriate age. Pablo's only a bit over 9 weeks and therefore we had to go with Frontline.

Susan, 
thank you for the tip to clean *all* surfaces that the puppet had contact with! I wiped quite a few eggs off! I noticed a way you can tell the difference between flea eggs and regular dirt: when you wipe that surface with a bleach wipe the eggs stain the wipe reddish. Ewugh! I can't believe I went through this today, no wonder I haven't been able to eat, it's disgusting!


----------



## Havtahava

> diatemaceous earth? Food grade for indoor use?


Yes, it is absolutely possible that he is itchy from earlier bites. I have been bitten by bugs and can still be itchy for 3-10 days. Diatamacious earth is great for indoors because it is a mechanical killer that destroys the bugs, but not the puppy nor you.


----------



## SMARTY

My skin crawled when I saw this post back up. I bought the Adams Flea spray and combed through Smarty's coat a few hairs at a time, when I saw a flea I sprayed it. She was on Frontline but it still took me a week to get control of her infestation. I should have used the Capstar but as she had Frontline the week before I was worried about using it on a 6 month old.

I now use Advantix. I washed everything in hot water and dryed her bedding in a hot dryer, had the exterminators out to spry the house and my car.

I have not seen a flea since that week in August, but every time she scratches I am looking. 

Good luck, it just takes time.


----------



## ama0722

I don't know if some areas of the country are more likely to get fleas. I have been really lucky or revolution just kicks butt??? Neither of my girls have had them that I have noticed! (keeping Dora's paws crossed!)

I just think of how crazy Dora went when we moved into the new house and all the ants came in... I am pretty sure she would let me know!

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese

SMARTY said:


> I never dreamed you could bring home this many fleas. The fact that the dogs were there before my friends moved in a year ago really blows my mind. Still wondering how long fleas can leave without a blood source.
> 
> .


I bought a house in So Ca and every time I looked at it there wasn't one flea in sight. Before I moved in I had new carpeting and pad put in so you'd think if there were any fleas that it would have been taken care of with that. WRONG. Soon after I bought the house the eggs hatched and it was one heck of an experience. It got so bad that I moved out for 2 weeks. I had a couple of companies spray the house and it did no good. I'd go check after they sprayed and could stand outside the patio door and watch thousands of fleas jumping up and down. A vet told me about a company that used no chemicals but it was something like a salt based product that they put in the rug and it cost a fortune. That was about 20 years ago and it was over 300 to treat the house. By then I was willing to try anything and had them come out. It worked and I could finally move back into my house.


----------



## Thumper

Yes, indeed....any person or animal can stay 'itchy' for a few days after the bite, so that wouldn't be a complete indicator that there are more, although..I'm certain you are looking anyways!!



> but in Germany as well as for my American boards I totally skipped the Parasite lessons because I get nightmares from that stuff.


That sounds like something I would do! LOL, I can understand that, totally! I once had a lice scare when the neighbor kid that my son plays with had lice, and even though I couldn't find any on my son...I had nightmares about, itched all over..and treated/washed my WHOLE house. I was neurotic. Speaking of lice, I wonder if I "lice" comb would work better than a flea comb? ***shudder*** poor (((((Pablo and Maryam!!)))))

hugs,
Kara


----------



## lfung5

Maryam,
Yikes! That's my biggest fear, fleas. I feel so bad for you. They are such pests and a real pain to get rid of. I was going to go back to the Frontline for winter, but I think I'll stick with the Advantix. I know Frontline does not repel them and fleas are the last thing I need! Good luck!


----------



## Julie

They do make a wet-one type wipe for wiping down puppies and kittens.Last I knew,they were available at Walmart.We had kittens once with fleas.We used these wipes and I used flea powder on carpets,and a fogger.


----------



## anneks

maryam187 said:


> I noticed a way you can tell the difference between flea eggs and regular dirt: when you wipe that surface with a bleach wipe the eggs stain the wipe reddish. Ewugh! I can't believe I went through this today, no wonder I haven't been able to eat, it's disgusting!


Just FYI, that's not the eggs. That's flea dirt...their poop. uke:


----------



## ivyagogo

If Gryff wound up with fleas like that it would be both of our butts out on the street! I remember when my dogs would get them while I was growing up. I don't remember how bad it was for them, but I remember how awful it was for me!


----------



## Leslie

I use the K9 Advantix in the green box. The label says: 

"Topical prevention and treatment of ticks, fleas and mosquitoes for use on dogs and puppies 7 weeks of age and older, weighing 10 lb. and under." 

It appears to me as though it would be safe to use on Pablo at his current age/weight.


----------



## SMARTY

Frontline worked great on Smarty UNTIL she was exposed to an infestation. It probably did its job once the fleas bit her, but she did keep the fleas for a week. 

Good luck, it is an awful experience.


----------



## marjrc

Omg, Maryam I feel for you, hon!! I shudder thinking about the fleas and I'm already itching all over!!!!! You poor thing.  

I use Revolution on the boys, though some people say it's dangerous. I dunno ... I do know that I do NOT want fleas in this house. EVER ! We have 2 cats and 2 dogs and they go everywhere. Holy smoke, I'd have to have the entire house fumigated and I don't even want to think of how that toxic stuff would affect everyone's health. EEEEEEKKKKK!

Good luck!!


----------



## Havtahava

Arrrrrrrgh! We spent all day yesterday at a dog show and last night my daughter found one flea on Piaget. I hope it was only one flea, but once you find one, it is probably a sign of others nearby. DARN!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

marjrc said:


> ... I do know that I do NOT want fleas in this house. EVER ! We have 2 cats and 2 dogs and they go everywhere. Holy smoke, I'd have to have the entire house fumigated...


Marj, I know what you mean. We have 10 dogs and 1 cat. I can't begin to imagine the horror if we had a flea outbreak here. Thankfully (knock on wood), we've never had a problem, yet. Hopefully our living in the desert without a lawn is helping.

My sister lives in Woodland Hills and she recently had to treat the entire house and yard and find another product that would protect their dog. Squirrels are the culprit in her situation.

Maryam, I hope poor little Pablo is flea-free soon! I'm sure he'll be as relieved as you to be rid of the little buggers.

Wanda


----------



## marjrc

This may already be posted in this thread, but I didn't go back and reread everything so here it is. It's from the HCA Horizons publication that I printed out.

*
Homemade All Natural Flea Spray, by Linda Cosner

Take a FAT lemon (the more rind the better) and slice it paper thin. Put it in a glass or ceramic bowl. Add a big sprig of rosemary or a tbsp. of crushed, dried rosemary. Pour hot (nearly boiling) water over and let steep overnight. Strain through a fine sieve/cheesecloth and put into a spray bottle. Keep this in the fridge.

Before each walk or outside time, spray your dog with this mixture, paying special attention to the feet, legs, belly and private parts... all those places fleas and ticks love to go.

This also makes a great grooming spray. It makes the coat shine and the dog smells so good. Lemon oil is also considered an antiseptic so not only do you prevent fleas and ticks, but help prevent bacteria as well.*

O.k......... this is more of a preventative treatment, but maybe for those that don't want to use anything too 'toxic' , this may be enough.


----------



## maryam187

Hey guys,
I haven't been on for DAYS, we had busy holidays and Pablo can be a pain in the b*tt sometimes. I found one more flea today, but it was slow enough for me to catch it. He scratches a lot less and I hope they're all going to be gone for good. What a nightmare!
I never would have thought I'd ever had to catch fleas bare handed, but they're just so annoying that you want to feel the satisfaction of killing them, argh!
Marj, that sounds like a 'smell good' for dogs, LOL. But I honestly don't see myself spraying Pablo EVERY single time we go for a walk. Oh well, maybe if we go out only once/day that'll work...
Jan, that is so disgusting, I'm glad, I don't see anything jump on our carpet, boy I'm getting itchy again!


----------



## dschles

We also just dealt with fleas. We spent the Thanksgiving week in Los Angeles and brought Scout. During the flight there, I belatedly remembered that I had stopped giving Scout his Sentinel (flea and heartworm pill) because we don't give those in Wisconsin from Nov-April but that the same is not true for Los Angeles... Sure enough, after a couple of days in Southern California, we spotted fleas on Scout. I know he could have picked them up anywhere, but I suspect he got them from the hotel carpet (dog-friendly hotels have rooms where dogs are allowed and fleas live in carpet...). Anyhow, I bathed Scout immediately (which really didn't help) and ran to the vet to get Capstar (a flea killing pill) and Program (a flea deterrrent pill). Capstar is quite effective and quick acting. Although I didn't do any research on Capstar, Scout does not seem to have had any ill-effects from it.

We haven't seen any more fleas on him since giving him the Capstar. And, now we are back in Wisconsin, so I am pretty sure the fleas are gone -- I don't think they can survive in this kind of weather (30's).


----------



## Thumper

I've seen that before, Marj....Have you used it?

The only thing I've done, in conjunction with the Frontline stuff, is I add a little garlic to Gucci's meats sometimes.

Yes, I know some people think its "bad" for dogs, others think it is "healing" and good for them, So, I know the controversy..but she's had no ill effects from it. 

I bet if I sprayed her with Lemon juice she'd have a sneezing fit! lol

I remember years ago, I went to a friend's apartment and she had fleas SO BAD..that my ankles got ate up and you could visibly SEE the fleas jumping on the carpet. SOOOOO nasty. I think that deterred me from getting a pet for awhile it was so traumatic. And she'd claimed to have bombed the house twice and it was coming from the neighbor's apt.

Maryam, I'm glad they are almost gone!

And I hope Scout's are gone too.

Kara


----------



## marjrc

No, Kara, I've never tried that recipe. I get totally freaked out if I see fleas! I can't stand them!!!!!

Hotel carpets with fleas?? Omg, I'm already not a big fan of carpets in hotel rooms, but dont' even want to know if there are fleas in it!!! lol


----------



## Guest

maryam187 said:


> Hey guys,
> I haven't been on for DAYS, we had busy holidays and Pablo can be a pain in the b*tt sometimes. I found one more flea today, but it was slow enough for me to catch it. He scratches a lot less and I hope they're all going to be gone for good. What a nightmare!
> I never would have thought I'd ever had to catch fleas bare handed, but they're just so annoying that you want to feel the satisfaction of killing them, argh!
> Marj, that sounds like a 'smell good' for dogs, LOL. But I honestly don't see myself spraying Pablo EVERY single time we go for a walk. Oh well, maybe if we go out only once/day that'll work...
> Jan, that is so disgusting, I'm glad, I don't see anything jump on our carpet, boy I'm getting itchy again!


Maryam..can't you put a flea treatment for puppy's on him?? I think Frontline makes one..


----------



## dschles

I know that a lot of people are hesitant to use the internal (pill) treatments for fleas -- such as program, sentinel, capstar, etc. I just wanted to let everyone know that I asked the veterinary oncologist about these medications, and she assured me that they are safe. While Capstar is newer, she said the others have been around for some time and that there have been no problems with them. She felt confident that problems with them would come to light if there are any since they are FDA regulated.


----------



## Laurief

I have used the capstar on my guys several times. Since they are not given regular flea tick meds, they get Capstar when they go visit other homes with dogs. We, thankfully have never had a problem with fleas yet.


----------

